# Eggs "cooking"



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

On the 1st we set 9 banty, 6 black chicken that lays speckled eggs and 3 americauna eggs in the fancy store bought incubator. I've been turning them 3 times a day (when I first get up, suppertime and just before I go to bed). Anyway I just got finished candling them and it's looking like my little banty rooster at least has been doing his job. All but one of the banty eggs look good with something growing inside. One of the americana eggs never started. Hard to tell with dark brown speckled eggs as my flashlight apparently isn't bright enough to candle well on those. 

One thing I am liking about this incubator is that it's sure holding it's temp very well.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep! The dark brown eggs are tough to candle.

Can I ask what brand did you get? Some of them are really good.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

By the way them little bantam roosters can be some kind of hand full.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

One of those cheap Hovabators. If it works out good, I'll probably spring for the automatic egg turner next time around. For humidity, I'm using the piece of sponge in a bowl of water which seems to be working well. 

Yeah, the banty thinks he's one tough lil' dude. I keep the bantys in a pen with the turkeys where him and the yard rooster can't tangle up.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

Candled the eggs again last night. I'd left the ones in last time that I didn't think was doing anything and this time around they're showing signs of life. Shows what I know about it. Anyway, Thursday will make 18 days so I'll quit turning them and bring the humidity up and things should start happening on Sunday.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good luck Willy !!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Woo hooo! Beget that camera ready. We want pics!


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

Today's my last day to turn eggs. When I turn them before I go to bed, I'll add some water to bring up the humidity and then it's wait and see what happens on Sunday.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

We have a pip on a banty egg!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool Willy !! Great Expectations !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go willy go! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, it was more like a crack as I got to looking at it closer. And we have another now, this time a large brown speckled egg. And they're peeping. The humidity had dropped down to 60 so I had to open it up to add some more water, hope that didn't mess things up. 

I've got to take a run down to Jackson to see the cardiologist so I'm hoping that we'll have more progress when I get home.

When I've got something to take some pics of I'll take some with my cell phone (only camera I have).


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

So far: One black banty chick, a large brown speckled egg heavily pipped, another rocking and lots of peeping going on. 

The incubator got "adjusted" once early on by a curious grandkid and got a little hot. So I'm not holding out hope for a big hatch. I've taken the old homemade one and converted it to a brooder box though.

And we were offered some more newly hatched banty chicks this afternoon. O' course we said that we'd take them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice. I wish you well! Enjoy those new babies and post some photos soon please.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

More eggs rocking now, including more banty eggs. So far nothing out of the Americaunas.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

3 chicks (1 banty and two larger ones), still have pipped eggs and some that are rocking. 

Not a good pic, but then all I've got to take them with is a cell phone. The one on the left is the banty. One of the others has a badly swollen neck and I'm not sure if he's going to make it.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

Two bantys (the black and a white), 4 large black chicks and a yellow with black stripes that all came out of speckled eggs. We've still got several banty eggs, a couple of speckled eggs and the Americaunas still aren't showing any signs of doing anything. A couple of the banty eggs are rocking a bit though. 

All of the large black chicks have that big swollen looking neck but the one from last night is getting along like nothing is wrong. Beats me. But most of them had to be helped out of the shell. 

I'll try to get another pic later.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Awww so sweet, I hope that little one makes it....I have 20 due to hatch tomorrow, one started pipping last nite and no progress all day but I can hear peeping ... I'm so worried!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think Mickey might be scaring them a little. Lol


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

Still have a banty and a large brown egg hatching out in the incubator. I did put them into the incubator the day after I started the others, so this should be about it. The brown speckled eggs did very well with only one not doing anything. I just wish the banty eggs had done half as good as it's looking like 2/3 of them aren't going to do anything. None of the Americauna eggs have done anything. 

The other chicks are in the brooder and are doing pretty lively. The first one to hatch was a banty and he's already got that banty rooster attitude.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

Final tally 3 Bantys and 7 large mixed breed chicks. The last banty to hatch isn't doing as good as the others so he's in isolation until he can get his strength up enough to get out of the way. 

I was hoping for more bantys but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray Willy. Congratulations on your new additions!


----------

